# Capt hook trout tournament



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A TROUT TOURNAMENT GO TO LINK BELOW

*WWW.CAPTAINHOOKINVITATIONAL.COM*


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

For some reason the link did not work. Lets see if this one does:
http://www.captainhookinvitational.com/magic_moments.html


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to the captains meeting in Mobile last night, seems like a pretty cool event!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

you going to get us one going here?

i hope so!!!!!!


----------

